# Superliner Roomette



## Allan (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all, wonderful site.

Question about a superliner roomette - how do these compartments close?

do they have locks?

do they block sound or will i hear the guy across from me snoring?

if i leave for dinner or restroom - what about all my belongings (laptop, movies, ipod etc)

thanks for any help offered!!!

PS - anyone familiar with transportation in new orleans???

once i arrive, i need to get a rental car - are there places on sight or within a short taxi ride perhaps?

thanks!

(never trained before - virgin railer)


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 7, 2008)

Allan said:


> Hi all, wonderful site.
> Question about a superliner roomette - how do these compartments close?
> 
> do they have locks?
> ...


They have a sliding door that locks from the inside only.

They block sound fairly well from the hallway. Given everyone else has a door also, there are two doors between you and the snorer. If you are near the end of the car, you may hear the door between cars open and close and the rail noise whlie the door is open.

As for security, while there have not been many problems, I would assume valuables are not safe. I know others may disagree. When I leave the roomette (and my travel partner leaves as well), we put the valuables in a backpack and carry it with us to the dining car, lounge, etc... If you are alone this might be a bit trickier.

Sorry, don't know anything about Nawlins.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 7, 2008)

When I leave my Roomette, I make sure anything valuable I leave behind is out of sight and the curtain is drawn. I've found neighbors will usually watch out for one another and a good car attendant knows who is coming and going. I just finished a very enjoyable trip on the *Texas Eagle *in Roomette 9, right at the end of the car next to the CCC (Diner). The noise of the vestibule door didn't bother me.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 7, 2008)

Allan said:


> Hi all, wonderful site.
> Question about a superliner roomette - how do these compartments close?
> 
> do they have locks?
> ...


In addition to the door that locks from the inside, there is also a curtain that may be pulled so no one in the hall can see in. So, if you are gone, pull the curtain and shut the door. No one can tell if there is anyone in the room or not.

I put things away in luggage or backpack when I am gone and leave nothing of value in sight in the room, even though the curtain is pulled. Never have had a problem.

While some theft does occur, it is extremely rare on trains. Where is the thief going to go if the train is moving???


----------



## Allan (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome thanks! So these rooms are worth the extra $120 or so?

I like my privacy - im just worried about overall comfort

(obviously im sure they are more comfortable that a regular coach chair)

thanks for all the replies everyone - looking forward to my first train ride...

ps - should i bring my dramamene?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Aug 7, 2008)

Check out these 3D photos. You can see the latch in the roomette.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

A cheap pair of foam earplugs may be a plus for you as there are all sorts of sounds that you don't normally hear at home.


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2008)

In my opinion coach seats are more comfortable for sitting that roomette seats, but you can't make coach seats into a FLAT bed. Plus, meals are included in the diner with the price of a roomette.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, bring your Dramamine just in case you need it. Some first-time riders have no problem while others get queasy with the swaying of the train. I'd say that it gets better with more train travel experience.


----------



## Allan (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone - i just booked my roomette.

Anything else i should consider? im hoping to just eat in my room and sleep most of the way...

how is cell phone reception on the train? as expected as you travel from city to farm to city?


----------



## MStrain (Aug 7, 2008)

There is an abundance of cab drivers and for around $15 or so you can take a short ride to the quarter.

PM me with any other questions on what to do or where to eat. Enjoy!

MStrain


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2008)

Allan said:


> Thanks so much everyone - i just booked my roomette.
> Anything else i should consider? im hoping to just eat in my room and sleep most of the way...
> 
> how is cell phone reception on the train? as expected as you travel from city to farm to city?


Cell phone pretty good with Verizon in towns and near interstates, no signal in the middle of the Navajo Nation.

Re eating in your room: going to the diner and meeting other travelers is part of the experience ... strongly suggest you try it early in the trip before deciding on room service.

Re sleeping most of the way: and miss the scenery? I don't recall what route you are on, but some have naturalists or museum docents in the lounge part of the way. Lounge cars also have windows on both sides on the train.

I see you were concerned about security leaving your room. Only sleeper passengers are allowed in the sleeper cars so I wouldn't worry too much. The escape route is not very good from a moving train (as MrFSS said) ... Maybe some people will post more suggestions for increasing security for things you leave in your compartment so you'll feel secure enough to leave. If nothing else, maybe you can find an alarm or lock that will fit your needs.

Others: are there any places to attach a bicycle lock in a roomette? I can't think of any, but maybe the bed/seat hardware has something?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 7, 2008)

Just off the top of my head, there may be concerns with trying to lock your Roomette while away, as that would block a potential escape route in an emergency.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Aug 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, bring your Dramamine just in case you need it. Some first-time riders have no problem while others get queasy with the swaying of the train. I'd say that it gets better with more train travel experience.



I'm super queasy when traveling - I almost always feel sick on almost every plane ride, even with Dramamine. Riding the train hardly bothered me at all - including the night sleeping on the upper bunk of a roomette, which I thought would be a problem. As Anthony said, you probably won't need it, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Just off the top of my head, there may be concerns with trying to lock your Roomette while away, as that would block a potential escape route in an emergency.


Just in case you were responding to my note about a bike lock, I was thinking more of securing luggage so it couldn't be carried out. I agree with you locking the door blocks an escape route.


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I'm super queasy when traveling - I almost always feel sick on almost every plane ride, even with Dramamine. Riding the train hardly bothered me at all - including the night sleeping on the upper bunk of a roomette, which I thought would be a problem. As Anthony said, you probably won't need it, but it wouldn't hurt.


"Motion Sickness" or "Sea Sickness" is usually caused when the brain senses motion from the inner ears, but sees no motion with the eyes. On a train, simply enjoying the passing landscape thru the windows should minimize such queasiness.


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2008)

Allan said:


> do they block sound or will i hear the guy across from me snoring?


I have found that there is so much background noise (clunk-clunk of the rails, the blast of the horn, the clang of the crossing gates, etc), you really can't hear people in adjoining rooms.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 7, 2008)

Tony said:


> Allan said:
> 
> 
> > do they block sound or will i hear the guy across from me snoring?
> ...




That does it, Dramamene & Ear Plugs it is!!!!

:lol:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 7, 2008)

Tony said:


> Allan said:
> 
> 
> > do they block sound or will i hear the guy across from me snoring?
> ...


But that's what makes the experience of train travel so fun and enjoyable. After a night on the train, I find it takes me a night or 2 to get acclimated to sleeping in a bed that's not moving in a room that is now too quiet


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 8, 2008)

Allan said:


> Awesome thanks! So these rooms are worth the extra $120 or so?
> I like my privacy - im just worried about overall comfort
> 
> (obviously im sure they are more comfortable that a regular coach chair)
> ...


My father would argue with me on the following- he takes the train for solitude, and in a sleeper, if you want a solitude, you can have tons of it- as Gene Wilder said, some "just want to be bored". Of course, then he sleeps with someone he met at dinner, but whatever. (EDIT: GENE WILDER, NOT MY FATHER (i hope))

My father would disagree with:

A train is a place to meet people and enjoy moving around and not being cooped up. I hate being cooped up. Get up. Go to the lounge (if your train is so equipped) and meet people. Drink. Talk. Laugh. HAVE FUN. Meet some people in the diner and have a great conversation, a real fun one. Eat the delicious food. Despite all efforts to the contrary, Amtrak kitchens are staffed by chefs. Some of these guys are true artists with Convection ovens, and some food is still prepared to order.

In a hellacious world with no fun in it, no charm, and plastic smiles, you are going into its last refuge on an Amtrak train. When their crew members smile, they mean it. Human-to-human connection is what makes the train worth the extra time, and extra money. Every connection you make on the train, be it with passengers or crew, is human-to-human. They scowl sometimes, I admit, but they are scowling at you as a person. I'd rather a real scowl than a fake smile, any time.

Don't sit there in that roomette of yours and miss this. I take sleeping compartments. Unless I find some good looking and horny blonde, I want my privacy when I sleep. (And my girlfriend would see to removing that unless!) The rest of the day, its time to see America- and her people.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 8, 2008)

MStrain said:


> There is an abundance of cab drivers and for around $15 or so you can take a short ride to the quarter.
> PM me with any other questions on what to do or where to eat. Enjoy!
> 
> MStrain


Are all the trolleys back up and running? Do they connect to Amtrak?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree. One of the great things is meeting and interacting with you fellow travelers. You may or may not have the same people at your table for breakfast that you had met the night before at dinner. And you may or may not meet the same people in the lounge car at different times. On a plane, while sitting in seat 22-A, you may talk to the person in seat 22-B, but I doubt you would talk to the person in 19-A or 26-E! And in a car, unless you stop, you would not talk to the people in the other cars (except for cutting you off, etc...)!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 8, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I agree. One of the great things is meeting and interacting with you fellow travelers. You may or may not have the same people at your table for breakfast that you had met the night before at dinner. And you may or may not meet the same people in the lounge car at different times. On a plane, while sitting in seat 22-A, you may talk to the person in seat 22-B, but I doubt you would talk to the person in 19-A or 26-E! And in a car, unless you stop, you would not talk to the people in the other cars (except for cutting you off, etc...)!


Car to Car = Sign Language, LOL


----------



## bookie (Aug 8, 2008)

Another roomette question - I notice that Amtrak supplies bottled water to passengers - is this unlimited or just 1 bottle per? I drink several bottles a day and am not sure if I need to bring extra onboard.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 8, 2008)

bookie said:


> Another roomette question - I notice that Amtrak supplies bottled water to passengers - is this unlimited or just 1 bottle per? I drink several bottles a day and am not sure if I need to bring extra onboard.


Bottled water is supplied to each compartment on arrival. Further supplies are held on a shelf near the coffee urn in the centre of the sleeper. Supplies generally hold out for the duration of the trip but can run out on the second day.

But don't grab a supply and hoard it - it'll just lead to everybody doing it. :unsure:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 8, 2008)

bookie said:


> Another roomette question - I notice that Amtrak supplies bottled water to passengers - is this unlimited or just 1 bottle per? I drink several bottles a day and am not sure if I need to bring extra onboard.


On one of the trains I took last month, the sleeper attendant suggested that I order water with my dinner. He was not supplied with as many of the small water bottles as he should have been. Plus the bottle of water I got with dinner was about twice the size of what they had available in the sleeper. If you have the space, it could be wise for you to bring some extra with you just in case.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> MStrain said:
> 
> 
> > There is an abundance of cab drivers and for around $15 or so you can take a short ride to the quarter.
> ...


They are up and running, although I'm not sure if the St. Charles line is yet running it's full length. But at least most of the route is up and running.

And no, the lines don't connect to the Amtrak station. The St. Charles line comes the closest, but it's still a 6 or 7 block walk IIRC.


----------



## planetcadillac (Aug 16, 2008)

When I go sleeper I typically tell the car attendant to leave my room in night arrangement even during the day. Why? Well if I want to sit up and look outside I will go to the lounge or somewhere similar to do so instead of sitting alone in the compartment. If I do go to the room I can lie down and either nap or watch the scenery go by.


----------



## Gord (Aug 17, 2008)

AlanB said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > MStrain said:
> ...


The last section of the St. Charles line on Carrollton Ave. was restored in June so all lines are back in operationThat being said, service is not what is was, pre-Katrina. Headways have increased and services end earlier, best to check the NORTA website for current schedules.

The 1920's era, Perley-Thomas "green" cars are providing all services on St. Charles, Canal and Riverfront. The "Von Dullen", 2000 series replica cars (named after Elmer Von Dullen who designed and supervised their construction) are currently receiving heavy overhauls to repair flood damage.

Alan is correct, the closest the St. Charles line gets to the Amtrak station is at Howard Ave. and Carondolet, roughly a 15 minute walk.


----------



## Seattle Rider (Sep 10, 2008)

On the topic of the roomette, how small is the upper birth for a super liner roometter? I will be traveling from Seattle to Chicago on the Empire Builder and I'll be the one in the upper berth.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2008)

Seattle Rider said:


> On the topic of the roomette, how small is the upper birth for a super liner roometter? I will be traveling from Seattle to Chicago on the Empire Builder and I'll be the one in the upper berth.


The lower berth is 2'4" x 6'6"

The upper berth is 2'0" x 6'2"


----------



## Guest_glomor_* (Sep 11, 2008)

> Guest_Seattle Rider_* Today, 05:45 PM Post #30 On the topic of the roomette, how small is the upper birth for a super liner roometter? I will be traveling from Seattle to Chicago on the Empire Builder and I'll be the one in the upper berth.


My husband and I traveled to California via the Southwest Chief in May. Although we have taken Amtrak in the past if was our first experience with a roomette. My husband is on an oxygen concentrator, thus the need for a power source only available in the sleepers. We found it a bit tight for 2 people--I spent a lot of time in the lounge car during the day.

Night time was another story. I was the one who planned to sleep in the bunk. After a 5 minute ordeal of trying to get up there--There was no ladder and I couldn't really find anything solid to grip--I found myself having an extreme attack of claustrophia. I felt like I was in a coffin! There was just no room up there--I couldn't sit up, could hardly roll over--and I figured if it took me that long to get up there, how was I ever going to get back down. Since I usually get up once or twice during the night, I decided I just could not sleep up there. I felt a bit foolish but our car attendant assured me that others have had that reaction. My husband and I slept sitting up in the lower level that night. The next night I planned to sleep in the lounge car but the roomette across the hall became available and the car attendant graciously allowed me to sleep there. Needless to say he got a nice tip from us! On the return trip I again was offered a spare roomette one of the nights and the other night I took my pillow and blanket to the lounge car where I slept quite well on one of the bench seats.

Other than the close quarters, we thoroughly enjoyed the trip. I think the roomette would be great for one person or maybe two people smaller, younger and more agile than my husband and I! We enjoyed the experience of being "first class" passengers, but we will have to give more thought to our next trip.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > MStrain said:
> ...


Just for the record they are called "street cars' in New Orleans and YES, they are back in service. Perhaps the most famous, the St. Charles line, has been back in full operation for some time now. You can almost see the line from UPT but I would not suggest trying to walk with luggage to it.


----------



## Walt (Sep 11, 2008)

Guest_glomor_* said:


> ... --I found myself having an extreme attack of claustrophia. I felt like I was in a coffin!


My experience has been a bit different. I am extremely claustrophobic myself, but I have never had a single problem in a roomette.

They aren't all that small. I have been in people's guest bathrooms that are smaller!


----------



## msbask (Sep 11, 2008)

> They aren't all that small. I have been in people's guest bathrooms that are smaller!


But do you often try to sleep or lie down in people's guest bathrooms? :huh:


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2008)

msbask said:


> But do you often try to sleep or lie down in people's guest bathrooms? :huh:


Maybe he depends on how much he had to drink? 

However, I have to agree with him. Roomettes aren't really all _THAT_ small. And having your own territory, regardless of how small, is still having your own territory.


----------



## glomor (Sep 12, 2008)

Tony said:


> msbask said:
> 
> 
> > But do you often try to sleep or lie down in people's guest bathrooms? :huh:
> ...


Yes, I agree--the roomette itself was fine and we enjoyed having our own private space. It was only trying to sleep in the top bunk that I had a problem with.


----------



## access bob (Sep 12, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. One of the great things is meeting and interacting with you fellow travelers. You may or may not have the same people at your table for breakfast that you had met the night before at dinner. And you may or may not meet the same people in the lounge car at different times. On a plane, while sitting in seat 22-A, you may talk to the person in seat 22-B, but I doubt you would talk to the person in 19-A or 26-E! And in a car, unless you stop, you would not talk to the people in the other cars (except for cutting you off, etc...)!
> ...



I actually saw that once, A bus from a Deaf school and what must have been friends in a car drove along side by side on the Interstate for about 20 miles and there was lots of conversation, since the car was full of teen girls and the bus was all teen boys I am sure some further contact was planned ;8*}

Bob


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 12, 2008)

access bob said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Not a doubt in my mind!


----------



## Allan (Sep 12, 2008)

Well back from my trip a few weeks ago...

The roomette was very nice (one person travelling)

the chairs were comfy, the food was pretty good - better than i expected.

Cleanliness - well it was ok. the window was smeared, some crumbs in the seat...

trying to sleep though was near impossible (laying down). i dont know how anyone does it. i was thrown from side to side all night. i slept better the next day with the chair reclined and a bunch of pillows around me...

all in all an ok experience - not sure if i would do it again. i was in the "crew" car since i booked so late. the exhaust was terrible and the horn goes off every 30 seconds - even at 2am....


----------



## train child (Sep 12, 2008)

I was on the #6 returning on Sept 2. My sister and I had a roomette in the crew car and most of the trip we were the only non crew people on that car. It was great having a bathroom to ourselves. We are not small people, about 250 lbs each with big bellys.  . I was pretty hesitant about the upper berth, but it fit me fine. The only difficult part was climbing the little steps/shelves to get to the bunk, and climbing down. I think even smaller people would have a little difficulty since you are searching for the correct footing when climbing down. My sister just spotted me to make sure i didnt miss the footing. Definitley use the cargo net. Yes, it was bouncy and lots of movement, but if you normally sleep well, you probably wont have a problem. I am a light sleeper and do need to use the potty often at night, so hey, a bit of a nuisance, but would do it again in a heartbeat. I didnt sleep on botton bunk at all, which would of been nicer( sis said it was) since I knew my sister would not be able to use the upper bunk. With the room set up for night, it is very crowded, i did get in upper bunk with door open, then she just closed it. Our attendant came around 9:30 pm to set it up. Second night we held her off for a few. We were very late and were just coming to the Moffet tunnel and my sister wanted to experience it sitting up...even though it was DARK. Anyway, for me plenty of room, top not as soft of a mattress but it was fine. We got a little bit of exhaust the last morning for about a 15 mins and i loved the locomotive horn, which we didnt hear much of and we were 3rd car back. Food was great. Shower was with our bathroom and it was a standard single shower. It just so happened we were at a station when i took my shower, so not any movement. The towels are just a little bigger that a hand towel so maybe ask for more towels. No newspaper the first morning, labor day and apparently no paper left. Next morning had one in Lincoln. Case of water in end room. Since we were the only ones in the car, i just got water as needed and added ice. they had a cooler of it. Other cars were full, so may of had to ask for items more often. Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 12, 2008)

Walt said:


> Guest_glomor_* said:
> 
> 
> > ... --I found myself having an extreme attack of claustrophia. I felt like I was in a coffin!
> ...


I've slept on top of a coffin (my father-in-law, who is still in fine health, made it for himself. Naturally now he wants to be cremated.), and in a bathroom. I'd take an upper bunk in a roomette over both. Nevertheless, I've now decided that I want to travel exclusively in the family bedroom. The coach is so long that my wife and I could nap, each taking one end of the coach, even with room set up for day. A little overlapping of legs, but quite comfortable. No traffic, and a nice, solid door.

But really, it's all what you're used to. I was just in Glacier Nat'l Park and was petrified taking the shuttle bus up the Going to the Sun Road the first time. The bus driver, who has driven the road for 40 years, said that she couldn't see what made people nervous.

I'd recommend avoiding roomette #2. It's next to the coffee, the stairs, and one upper-level toilet, so you get lots of traffic and can get some noisome odors.


----------

